# Newest Gman owner :D



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Welp...
Ditched the gheenoe club and joined the Gman club! 

Sold my Gheenoe Classic a few weeks ago due to lack of use (engine needed some work), and came across a great deal for a Gladesmen! 
Made the drive this morning to go pick it up - 
Its a '05, seems to be in pretty great shape minus some scrapes on the bottom of the hull.
Came with a 2017 25hp Etec, not too sure how I like it yet... I have a 25hp 2 stroke Mercury I might throw on it if the etec feels to heavy... Biggest appeal to the etec is lack of carbs and better economy...

Regardless, I look forward to getting out in the everglades and catching some fish on this gal in the very near future! 

Any SWFL Gladesmen out there? Would be fun to have a small rally like the Gheenoers do! 

Favorite part of it all - the old school ECC sticker


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats. How much does that e tech weigh that think looks heavy. I would be intrested in meeting up with you in mine and there's a kid in Miami with one @adist he'd probably meet up with us also.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

I believe it tips the scales right around 150... It needs a prop, so before I spend 250 on one, I might just stick with the mercury I have... PLUS the merc has electric start


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

40 extra pounds might be squirrelly on there I'd personally put on your Mercury but I love Mercury motors all in one tiller is the best imho.


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Congrats. How much does that e tech weigh that think looks heavy. I would be intrested in meeting up with you in mine and there's a kid in Miami with one @adist he'd probably meet up with us also.


Congrats @SWFL_Gheenoe !! Would love to meet up with you guys! It seems that we all own a fighting lady yellow hull


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

adist said:


> Congrats @SWFL_Gheenoe !! Would love to meet up with you guys! It seems that we all own a fighting lady yellow hull


Sounds good to me I just noticed I put kid sorry buddy I meant young man not kid
Of course I'm probably considered an old man 2 more year to my senior discount.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

adist said:


> Congrats @SWFL_Gheenoe !! Would love to meet up with you guys! It seems that we all own a fighting lady yellow hull


Sweet! Mine is actually a white hull but id go for a yeller hull any day  

Just gotta work on changing my usename from gheenoe to gman


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Sweet! Mine is actually a white hull but id go for a yeller hull any day
> 
> Just gotta work on changing my usename from gheenoe to gman


Whats your hull number im 31.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Last 6 of my HIN are 29J505... Assuming that means im #29?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Last 6 of my HIN are 29J505... Assuming that means im #29?


Yes your correct 29 I think adist has an early one.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Any idea how many were built in total? 
Mine is also a carbon/kevlar hull... Im sure that shaves another 3lbs off the hull


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm really not sure hpw many were made Kevin at East Cape probably does. Probably more than 3 lbs I'd say shaved off they're cool little skiffs wish I could justify keeping it after my Conchfish is finished but 3 boats will be impossible to keep running I barely use my action craft but that's the wifes beach/sandbar boat and she puts up with my addictions.


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

I've got hull #9, make sure to check under your cap to see if the boat is actually made of kevlar (there should be a little message Kevin wrote under there too). All the gmans have a kevlar hatch, when I bought mine the seller told me it was a kevlar hull when it wasn't...


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Ah! I will take a deeper look... Didnt know that about the hatches, thanks! 
Ill keep my fingers crossed that theres a message


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Does your hatch leak mine let's water in?


adist said:


> I've got hull #9, make sure to check under your cap to see if the boat is actually made of kevlar (there should be a little message Kevin wrote under there too). All the gmans have a kevlar hatch, when I bought mine the seller told me it was a kevlar hull when it wasn't...


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Does your hatch leak mine let's water in?


Nope but I've got a crack in mine near the corner that took some gelcoat with it :/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmm I gues I need to investigate why it's letting water in.


adist said:


> Nope but I've got a crack in mine near the corner that took some gelcoat with it :/


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

How’s it ride compared the the gheenoe?


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Still getting into the swing of things, its a different boat for sure. You can feel the extra length when running through chop - in a good way.
Its tippy, but a predictable type of tippy... If you step off centerline, the boat will roll where your foot goes.
In terms of drifting/poling, its great in the handful of times ive been out. super super quiet hull compared to a gheenoe.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

I just got a LT25 I’ve liked those Gladesmens since they first came out. It I couldn’t pass up the deal on this Gheenoe.


----------

